# Wanted: People With Imaginations...Who Can Write!



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Grapegrl (what _is_ your name, by the way? - or did I miss it?), Alicia, Melody, and any others who have a good imagination, can write, and desire an outlet for your creativity, we're looking for a few good folks. I need stories with screenplay (or teleplay) potential. Don't worry too much about grammer and sentence structure (as a former English major turned Theology major, I can fix _that_).

I had discussed with some of you that I would PM you, but my PM box is getting full (I don't want to delete any of my messages to free up space), and I'd rather communicate by email anyway, so if interested, email me on:

[email protected]

and we'll talk.

Sin-Ken and I are trying to get into *The Business*, and I would like to build a small circle of contributors/compatriots/like-minded individuals for a crew (think Ed Wood's motley group running around filming on the streets of LA one step ahead of the cops - only making better movies).

I think back to horror favourites such as *Carnival of Souls*, *Night of the Living Dead*, *Phantasm*, and the like, and I think two things: (1) these films are true horror classics and have stood the test of time, and (2) why can't _we_ do that!?

Ideally, I would prefer to shoot our own stuff, so I could also use anyone who has any knowledge of film-making in any way (production, cinematography, sound, effects, etc - sorry, I've already called director!)

So let's get together and take Hollywood by storm! (or at least make a movie)


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll e-mail you from home tonight, Doug. My e-mail account is blocked here at work.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

grapegrl said:


> I'll e-mail you from home tonight, Doug. My e-mail account is blocked here at work.


Mine too.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> Grapegrl (what _is_ your name, by the way? - or did I miss it?), Alicia, Joyfuldread, and any others who have a good imagination, can write, and desire an outlet for your creativity, we're looking for a few good folks. I need stories with screenplay (or teleplay) potential. Don't worry too much about grammer and sentence structure (as a former English major turned Theology major, I can fix _that_).
> 
> I had discussed with some of you that I would PM you, but my PM box is getting full (I don't want to delete any of my messages to free up space), and I'd rather communicate by email anyway, so if interested, email me on:
> 
> ...


Yes, I can vouch for his grammar skills. He's helping me and that is a task in and of itself.  I have the imagination, ideas and storytelling down pat, it's just those damn English skills that I lack due to my nasty habit of falling asleep in 8th grade English class.

It's Joyfuldead, not "dread" my esteemed friend and colleague. Melody would probably get a kick out of that though.

I agree entirely with that whole post except for one small part...I want to direct too!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> It's Joyfuldead, not "dread" my esteemed friend and colleague. Melody would probably get a kick out of that though.
> 
> I agree entirely with that whole post except for one small part...I want to direct too!


Yeah, I _meant_ Joyfuldead - remember I said _former_ English major! That's what we in the business like to call "lack of attention to detail". Melody! - _that's_ what her name is! I couldn't remember.

Alright, you can direct _some!_ Maybe I'll _produce_ when you direct.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If you would like to rent Wilfred for your movie, that would be OK, as long as his nude scenes are done tastefully.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Who's Wilfred?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I've been trying to write somthing close to horror and scripts... in fact I started working on a script that was like 50's B movies redone over and over. Anyway I may just need a kick and that perminet vertical smile. Anyway let me know if theres any way I can help.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> Who's Wilfred?


Sorry, I thought you might know ..It was the 2nd place 20 dollar prop challenge winner...http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1980


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

claymud said:


> Anyway let me know if theres any way I can help.


Email me if you think you have something you can contribute.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> ...It was the 2nd place 20 dollar prop challenge winner...


Oh yeah, I saw him - just didn't put a name to a face.

Well, I'm not sure about corpse nudity just now. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Aka: "Ghoul-Bot."


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a decent working knowledge of audio production and sound effects. I always wanted to be the guy that was responsible for the sounds in horror movies. 
I even played a devil worshiping black metal band/cult member heroine addict in a independant student film. our "director" never did buy us the cheeseburgers he promised. I was much better looking and thiner 7 years ago....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> I have a decent working knowledge of audio production and sound effects. I always wanted to be the guy that was responsible for the sounds in horror movies.
> I even played a devil worshiping black metal band/cult member heroine addict in a independant student film. our "director" never did buy us the cheeseburgers he promised. I was much better looking and thiner 7 years ago....


Hang around where I can find you, Hibla. Those talents may prove useful in our enterprise. We'll talk about the cheeseburger thing...!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Sinister is getting a steak dinner. Seniority has its perks! 

Being nice doesn't hurt either! Sorry you didn't get that burger,Hibl.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> I even played a devil worshiping black metal band/cult member heroine addict in a independant student film. our "director" never did buy us the cheeseburgers he promised.


I'll tell you what - you do the sound for our next movie and I'll buy you _two_ cheeseburgers!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

maybe its time to start up that Reable alliance thing you guys were talking about with Ethin


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

claymud said:


> maybe its time to start up that Reable alliance thing you guys were talking about with Ethin


Let's go!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

the "red bull all eye ant's", see ol' George try to sue over that.


----------

